# Engine hole question



## JTS GTO (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi all,
Please look at the photo of my 400 block from my 67 GTO. I'm tearing it down to get bored out and noticed this hole near the rear. Please tell me it's there for a reason!? It doesn't look like it's supposed to be there but I have questions:
Is it there on purpose or not?
If not, how do you think it got there?
I have a numbers matching car so can this be repaired if it isn't supposed to be there?
Thanks 

JT


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

It doesn't look like it is there for a reason. It appears to be a flaw in the casting to me. Has it been there all along and not created any issues? If so, point it out to your machinist and see what he says.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. A superficial casting flaw from Day One. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## JTS GTO (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks. Good to know.


----------

